# I went on a date!!!!!!!



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

I can finally say that I have been on a date!! I made a post on here about being nervous about it, but I went through with it! I met a guy on Tinder (of all places) and we went out to dinner. I actually wasn't as nervous as I thought I would be and once we started talking I wasn't nervous almost at all. He was really extroverted so he was easy to talk to. I ate a burger that was kind of messy and some guacamole kinda fell out of my mouth when I took a bite lmao..but whatever. We stayed there for almost three hours actually, I was def ready to leave, but I guess that meant we were having good conversation. I guess he enjoyed it because he texted me later that night and said he can't wait to hang out again! I'm not sure if I am really interested in him romantically now that I met him in person, but he's definitely cool. If we go out again and I can tell he's more into me than I am to him, what should I do then? There is also another guy that I met through my roommate that I'm way more interested in, but I don't know how to go about talking to him..at least on Tinder me and the other guy matched so there was already that interest, you know?

However it turns out, I am SO proud of myself and it's given me the confidence to go on more dates and meet more guys and it's shown me that they can actually like me if they get to know me, so...woo!!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

nevernotanxious said:


> I can finally say that I have been on a date!! I made a post on here about being nervous about it, but I went through with it! I met a guy on Tinder (of all places) and we went out to dinner. I actually wasn't as nervous as I thought I would be and once we started talking I wasn't nervous almost at all. He was really extroverted so he was easy to talk to. I ate a burger that was kind of messy and some guacamole kinda fell out of my mouth when I took a bite lmao..but whatever. We stayed there for almost three hours actually, I was def ready to leave, but I guess that meant we were having good conversation. I guess he enjoyed it because he texted me later that night and said he can't wait to hang out again! I'm not sure if I am really interested in him romantically now that I met him in person, but he's definitely cool. If we go out again and I can tell he's more into me than I am to him, what should I do then? There is also another guy that I met through my roommate that I'm way more interested in, but I don't know how to go about talking to him..at least on Tinder me and the other guy matched so there was already that interest, you know?
> 
> However it turns out, I am SO proud of myself and it's given me the confidence to go on more dates and meet more guys and it's shown me that they can actually like me if they get to know me, so...woo!!


Hey congrats a ton! Ask your heart as to who your truly interested in for pursuing and courtship,you'll get the answer!Good luck,no more nervous anxious


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done! :yay


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations! That's awesome!

I've never been on a date, so I don't really have advice as far as telling him you're not that interested goes. I'd be up front about it though if that's how you feel, especially if you gave it two dates. I'm not a good person to give advice on how to do that though.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

yay!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats. Hearing stuff like this is so encouraging and makes me smile. I don't have much dating experience so I can't really give advice except to be honest with the guy so as not to lead him on.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good stuff!

About the guy, don't lead him on.
Be honest and tell him he is a great and fun person, but you don't see
your relationship with him going further than that. You have to manage expectations
early


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Yay!! Maybev I should do tinder lol,..

But I'm happy for you..gone gurl.


----------



## Magnatolia (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats, that's awesome. As for the guy situation, no one can really answer that for you. Just make sure you let the one you're not interested know that you don't feel it.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

You don't have to be romantically interested. You made a lot of progress just going out there! :3


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

yay congrats! you really should be proud, but

now change gender to: [MALE?] FEMALE?

and i believe the difficulty increases 10 fold at least...


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

forgetmylife said:


> yay congrats! you really should be proud, but
> 
> now change gender to: [MALE?] FEMALE?
> 
> and i believe the difficulty increases 10 fold at least...


Congrats nevernotanxious :clap

True forgetmylife it is a shame we don't see as many first time successes for guys on here, just societies mentality that guys should do the chasing I suppose.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

nevernotanxious said:


> I can finally say that I have been on a date!! I made a post on here about being nervous about it, but I went through with it! I met a guy on Tinder (of all places) and we went out to dinner. I actually wasn't as nervous as I thought I would be and once we started talking I wasn't nervous almost at all. He was really extroverted so he was easy to talk to. I ate a burger that was kind of messy and some guacamole kinda fell out of my mouth when I took a bite lmao..but whatever. We stayed there for almost three hours actually, I was def ready to leave, but I guess that meant we were having good conversation. I guess he enjoyed it because he texted me later that night and said he can't wait to hang out again! I'm not sure if I am really interested in him romantically now that I met him in person, but he's definitely cool. If we go out again and I can tell he's more into me than I am to him, what should I do then? There is also another guy that I met through my roommate that I'm way more interested in, but I don't know how to go about talking to him..at least on Tinder me and the other guy matched so there was already that interest, you know?
> 
> However it turns out, I am SO proud of myself and it's given me the confidence to go on more dates and meet more guys and it's shown me that they can actually like me if they get to know me, so...woo!!


That is so great! so proud of you! well, just build a friendship with the guy


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go <3. With many more to come I hope


----------



## bn4now (Jan 5, 2012)

If you can be okay with yourself, then good things can happen. Bad things will still happen in life, but if you believe in YOU, then you can get through it.

I had a relationship that lasted a while, then ended. I though I was not ready for another one. Yet it happened. Kind of came from out of nowhere. 

And relationships do not have to be "normal" or what other people might expect. To really love and care about someone and feeling it from your partner, that is amazing. Dare I say, even more wonderful than any physical pleasure. 

Whatever happens, have some faith and trust that you are okay and will find a way.


----------



## Razin (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow that's really cool. I'll have to look into that website. Do you feel like your SA is weakened now and you're closer to becoming a normie?


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

If you hit it off with the first guy,wouldn't it be better to stick with him?If you switch to the other guy and he turns out not to be as cool as you think,you might not be able to go back to the first guy and you'll have to find someone else.


----------



## soctadin (Dec 1, 2014)

Wooo you ^^!


----------

